# English Lab - retriever training



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 13 week old English lab. He doesn’t get crazy excited about retrieving bumpers and stuff. I’m looking for a local trainer or some really good resources. My goal is to have him be a good duck dog and shed antlers. 

I’ve done the things like a short hallway retrieve etc but doesn’t seem to really be working. 

Also, is there a training timeline anywhere? Where should he be in 3 months, 6 months, etc...

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

All pups from the same litter react in different ways. Same as your kids, they all don't have the same interests and drive for certain things. 


I have a 9 month male lab and he was doing great on training. Lately he's been a real PITA ! He's testing me, and trying to be the Alpha. When he turns into an A-Hole I stop the process and leave him alone. When he gets it, I continue training.


You first need to teach obedience. If the pup doesn't listen or do what you ask, he's not ready for anymore training. Don't rush! it will come.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

That young I wouldn’t expect a dog to be super crazy about retrieving. It’s really easy to over do it. Those hallway retrieves are perfect, however throw one or two and call it good. Get on KSL and find a pigeon pull its flight feathers and let him chase it around. Work on sit, place, here, until the dog is 6 months old. Don’t steady the dog yet. There is no “timeline” to follow, every dog is different and moves at different paces. It’s like building a house, without a strong foundation everything else will crumble. Take your time, be patient and have fun. Do you have Facebook? If so join the group “Northern Utah Retriever Training” lots of folks on there that can help you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

